# Swift Bolero 630PR with Truma combi Heating



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Has anyone else had problems with the Truma heater fan? Mine ( on an 18 month old van ) decided to pack up on day 2 of 5 week trip mainly France & Italy. Had some problems previously with it switching off for no apparent reason. Dealer ( Simpson's, Gt Yarmouth ) couldn't find any fault a few weeks previous.

After nice man in Luxembourg couldn't fix problem, no parts, we went to Cocessionair in France and then to agent who found fault. Fluff!! Apparently dust in carpets etc. had collected on the fan motor and shorted made it fail. French agents not very sympathetic and said Truma refused so 203Euros please. As you can imagine we were not very pleased but as they were adamant, and we intended using Aires some of the time we had to pay up.

First question this raises with me is who opens up their Truma heater and sets to with the vacuum. Are we even supposed to open any part of it. The only self help part that I can see is the panel that houses the fuse and I think the re-set button.

As you might expect I have been in touch with Truma UK but too soon for a reply yet.

If anyone has any advice or similar problems I would be delighted to hear from them.

PS Apart from that the holiday was great. Good food, lovely sights and lovely weather.

All the best
Gary


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Gary,

I don't know whether your heater is the same model as mine but the manual says the fan should be cleaned every year! My heater can be seen at:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-935117.html#935117

Alan


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Gary,

Glad you did`ent let it spoil your hols.
I have not experienced any problems so far. I am due a habitation check in a couple of weeks ,so will ask if they clean the fan,or show me how to do myself. 
Something else to be aware of :wink: :wink: 

Les


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I suppose it's one of those things that we should think about, but coming from the old gas fire with fan I never had to clean that out. But then isn't that vented through the floor, not drawing air from inside the van. Perhaps Truma should think about pulling the air in from outside. That might solve the issue. It also occurs to me that this type of heater is used extensively in European vans that don't have carpets. Maybe this is also a contributing factor.

Once again, thanks for your support

gary


----------



## Jimwise68 (May 22, 2011)

Hi, did you get this issue sorted?

Was it a case of cleaning the fan and replacing the fuse?

If so how did you get access to clean the fan?

Im asking as i used my newly bought 2007 Bolero at the weekend and tried the heating and the blower was not blowing. The unit was hot and the fan motor was very hot (thought the motor of the fan had burnt out) but have found this link and realised it could just be the fluff issue.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Jim


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Jim,

No reply as yet from Truma, Swift or Dealer ( Simpsons). Had further look at fan and the motor is behind the upper grille sourced by pulling upwards with hand on housing. Sounds complicated but not difficult to do.

As to it running hot, I suppose that could be part of the problem, but on mine there was no power at the rotary control switches. so no running at all.

One good result from this was that the agent in France changed the circuit board controlling the unit, and since then the enormous rush of air with a corresponding blast of maximum heat seems to have diminished. We haven't had much in the way of cold weather to really test it but I am hoping the gas usage will also have reduced. Thank goodness we had the Gaslow system installed or we would definitely not have coped with extended touring in Europe. The first time in a cold Nov we used the 2 6kg gas cylinders in about 2 weeks!!

Hope you manage to get your problems sorted, and I will put any results on line as and when. Won't be around for 2 weeks from Friday as off to MH Facts Rally in Hamble, Southampton for weekend and then New Forest etc.

All the best

Gary


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Just come back from MH Facts Rally at Southampton and visits to Minehead, Weymouth & New Forest to a very pleasant reply from Truma, a cheque for the full amount. Thank you Truma.

Funnily enough we had been in to a Swift dealer to sort some other small problems this morning and had asked the guy if they would clean the unit or if they would expect me to open it up and clean it and they said no on both counts. They had also not heard of this problem on any other Truma unit so I guess maybe I wasn't wrong after all.

By the way, thank you to all the people running the Hamble rally. It was our first one and we were made welcome and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Gary1944 said:


> .....and had asked the guy if they would clean the unit or if they would expect me to open it up and clean it and they said no on both counts. .


Hi Gary...I'm following your experiences as we have the same type of heater though, touch wood, not the same problems. Glad you have it sorted.

This is from the recommended list of jobs that should be carried out at a habitation service ( published by the Motorhomes sections of the National Caravan Council (NCC) and the Society of Motor Manufacturers and Traders (SMMT) :

_8.3 APPLIANCES
In general, the checking of gas appliances can be divided into the following:

1. Cleaning
2. Operation of controls
3. Correct flame structure
4. Flues
5. Flame failure device
6. Security

8.3.1 CLEANING
Where appropriate, remove cover(s) to gain access to heat exchanger.
Clean away any fluff or foreign matter. Reassemble and test.
Clean flame viewing window. _

I reckon that means removing fluff from a heater fan - do you ?

G


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Grizzly,

Thanks for your information. I am delighted the problem has been sorted and the heater is now working fine. You would appear to be correct but as I said the Dealer would not have been cleaning the heater fan on my van or anyone else's, so a good question for everyone to ask before they have their pride and joy serviced. I will certainly be doing so when the next one comes around.

Once again thanks for your help. Just what this MH Facts is all about, helping and informing each other.

All the best
Gary


----------

